# Best cheap n' cheerful skincare buys?



## kittenmittens (Mar 26, 2007)

just wondering what everyone's on-the-cheap skincare picks are - like moisturizers, cleansers, exfoliants, etc.

drugstore vs. prestige?

I've always liked Cetaphil cleanser. I think that one's a classic.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 26, 2007)

I like Cetaphil as well=)


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2007)

Cetaphil cleanser and SPF 15 moisturizer

Clearasil Ultra Deep Pore Cleansing Pads!!! (my HG for finally clear skin)


----------



## blonde65 (Mar 26, 2007)

Cetaphil is one of the best cleansers I've ever used. I like Philosophys and Liz Earles cleansers too but Cetaphil is the best value. It's not available in the UK so I buy a big bottle while in the US and it lasts ages. I also buy Olays Microderabrasion system and Neutrogena's Blackhead Mask while I'm over. I like high end brands usually but American drugstores ROCK! Three weeks today and I'll be in the air on my way over, Yaaayyyyyyy!


----------



## alice_alice (Mar 26, 2007)

i like most garnier stuff. its really cheap. also nivea and avon are pretty good quality.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dinokiss21 (Mar 26, 2007)

Purpose gentle cleansing bar....this really removes everything from my face at night and makes my face feel so soft!


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks dinokiss. will have to check out Purpose....

anyone tried SpectroJel? or is it just a Canadian thing?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 26, 2007)

wet 'n wild's skin line is pretty good.


----------



## sarab123 (Mar 27, 2007)

Dove.


----------



## megx829 (Mar 27, 2007)

i have some pimple scars on on my forehead how do i get rid of those!?


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 27, 2007)

I use Jergens Clear liquid soap as a cleanser. My face is very oily so I can handle the extra detergents in it.

To exfoliate, I mix a tsp of baking soda with the cleanser once a week.

IMO the skin's natural exfoliation is the only way to get rid of acne spots.

Retin A can accelerate the skin's rate of exfoliation.

Retin A requires a prescription - family doctor can write one.


----------



## Leony (Mar 27, 2007)

Embryolisse has good moisturizer and it's not expensive.


----------



## nics1972 (Mar 27, 2007)

Where do you get it ? Is there a website I can buy it from ?


----------



## Leony (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought mine from local import store we have here.

I think Amazon.com has it, but you can google more.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

Embryolisse moisturizer is a HG for makeup artists.




It runs about $23 in NYC.

My cheepo moisturizer is Oil of Olay.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 27, 2007)

Almay makeup removers. Dove moisturizing cleanser and L'oreal reactivating dry skin cream. Drug store all the way.


----------



## monniej (Mar 27, 2007)

aveeno clear complexion cleanser

aveeno skin brightening moisturizer


----------



## sallyann2007 (Mar 27, 2007)

Burts Bees is pretty cheap and available almost everywhere now. I love everything they make


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Mar 27, 2007)

I use Cetaphyl to remove makeup and Neutrogena moisturizer for combo skin.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 27, 2007)

I also love the Positively Radiant line by Aveeno. the moisturizer and cleanser are great!


----------



## catNloco2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Seabreeze cream cleanser. It even keep the pimples away during my period...which is pretty amazing lol.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 28, 2007)

ohmigosh! I totally forgot about Seabreeze! I used to use their toner all the time when I was a teenager. loved the smell and tingly feeling!

I don't think they sell it in Canada anymore....


----------



## mowgli (Mar 29, 2007)

olive and castor oil to cleanse, and moisturise..

baking soda to exfoliate

aspirin to clear spots

queen helene mask

dove beauty bar

palmers cocoa butter solid for difficult dry areas


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 29, 2007)

I've seen it at Loblaws!!


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 29, 2007)

cool! they must have totally changed their packaging too.....


----------



## cracka (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry but can anyone tell me what HG stands for?

Thanks


----------



## AnotherSunnyDay (Mar 29, 2007)

My skin doesn't seem to react badly to anything (*knock on wood*)

but I currently use drugstore everything.

My Routine:

Face:

AM: rinse face, pat St. Ives Cucumber Gel all over, let it dry, put on Hawaiian Tropics Faces Sunscreen

PM: cleanse w/ C&amp;C sensitive skin cleanser (I have dry skin, and this is too drying in the winter, but fine for me in warmer months), use Neutrogena Rapid Clear Acne Defense lotion wherever I'm starting to notice a breakout, moisturize with Cetaphil cream.

I have pretty clear skin. In the summer I sometimes use Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask, but I'm thinking of finding something similar but gentler.

As for body skincare, my routine kinda sucks right now because I'm broke and only using bar soap and Suave skin firming lotion (which helps when I shave). I plan on trying Dove Cream Oil body washes and Aveeno Creamy Moisturizing oil.

hth


----------



## jessimau (Mar 29, 2007)

I love Dove Energy Glow SPF 15 moisturizer &amp; Olay Regenerist eye lifting serum. I think Dove is reformulating, though, so I'm planning to try the Aveeno positively ageless.


----------



## Leony (Mar 30, 2007)

HG = Holy grail, check out the Abbreviations page(top right forum navigations link)


----------



## shellie (Mar 30, 2007)

my favorite and cheapy products??

hmm...

vaseline for dry spots at night

aloe vera and jojoba oil for moisturizer

rose water for toner

honey &amp; glycerin for cleanser

they've worked well for me and i've tried alot - from shiseido to aveeno.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

i love neutrogena's stuff for oily skins. nivea has a gentle creamy scrub i used when i was younger and my skin was a nightmare. for moisturisers, there's a few but they never worked for me as much as my uriage and la roche posay moisturisers.

green clay for face masks.

tea tree oil for pimples and shiny nose.

coconut oil for hair, body, red cheeks, masks and scrubs.

sugar for scrubs.

Barbara Gould makeup remover (the water based one).

vaseline for every dry part of my body.


----------



## kittenmittens (Mar 30, 2007)

another pick of mine is Aveeno Skin Brightening Daily Scrub.

it's gentle and makes my skin look refreshed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Mar 31, 2007)

Burt's Bees and I also love St. Ives Apricot Scrubs for exfoliating. They have different formulas too depending on what my skin needs at the time.

Queen Helene Grapeseed Mask also. I tried some Booth's from Rite Aid the other day as well and it seemed pretty good.


----------



## nlee22 (Mar 31, 2007)

The aveeno and oily of olay is an awesome brand.


----------



## Trisha. (Mar 31, 2007)

Cetaphil cleanser.

Olay Complete UV Moisture lotion. Love this stuff! It's light &amp; non-greasy, has SPF 15, and comes in either, normal, sensitive skin, or combination skin formulas.

Nivea Original Moisture lotion for the body.

Queen Helene Cocoa Butter.


----------



## snowjesh (Mar 31, 2007)

oil of olay


----------



## GreatSkinGuy (May 6, 2007)

Just remember that you sometimes get what you pay for.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 6, 2007)

baby wipes

vaseline

sorbolene cream and sorbolene wash

baby oil


----------



## beautynista (May 6, 2007)

My favorite drugstore brand is a british skincare line for sensitive skin called Simple. I always stock up on Simple products whenever I'm in the UK. Their Regeneration night moisturizer is my HG. I also like Olay.


----------



## angellove (May 6, 2007)

me 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2007)

the only item i can think of is cetaphil


----------



## katnahat (May 6, 2007)

I like Aveeno too! I've been using from their cleansing line for a while.

I use Nivia Visage Day and Night Moisturizer (the Q10 advanced). I just started using it so I'm not sure if it will do anything with wrinkles yet. It is a great moisturizer though. Each is just $11.00. That is totally cheap if you compare them to the other drug store "advanced" type moisturizers.


----------



## igor (May 6, 2007)

To my own surprise , I found Loreal`s Pure Zone gel cleanser working for me better than most of high brands` cleansers that I used to have before. The best thing is that it leaves skin matt and pure without overdrying it (unlike many other cleansers that I used in the past).


----------



## serina1077 (Jun 1, 2007)

I like Aveeno too. it's good for my sensitive skin. I also like home microdermabrasion and have used it for almost five years now. It took 15 years off my appearance in the first 3 months. It buffed off my crow's feet and reduced even big wrinkles a lot. So far the best quality and value I've found is this one. If you find a better value, please post it for me.

Blessings;

Serina

:applaus:


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 1, 2007)

I use either dove or cetaphil to cleanse. And then I use Clearasil multi purpose all day mattifying moisturizer, which I love.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 1, 2007)

fruit of the earth vitamin E cream. very emollient and good for my skin


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 1, 2007)

I love clean and clear's cleanser for sensitive skin all year round plus proactiv's toner and green clay for the occasional pimple. Oh and biore's moisturizers.


----------



## crazychic (Jun 6, 2007)

I LUVVV their facial cleanser - it is really creamy, feels good. 

Other drugstore products I use are Eucerin Redness Relief (works great), Neutrogena Acne Wash (I use this everyday along with Neutrogena On The Spot Acne Treatment &amp; I get breakouts like once evey 2 weeks.. if even!). 

My favorite is Jergens Natural Glo Moisturizer :top: .. my super pale skin has just a nice glo to it now!


----------



## mossaenda (Jun 6, 2007)

I've had the best results with Cetaphil cleanser, it takes off even eye make up beautifully. Actually i like it more than Lancome or Clinique eye mu removers. Since my skin is combination/oily i follow with a wash, right know is Clinique liquid soap in mild. I also like Suave lotions, very good for the price.


----------



## cherish 66 (Jun 6, 2007)

I used Cetaphyl for the longest time but my skin became so sensitive I couldn't use it any longer. Best cleanser I've found is CeRave, I like it so much better than Cetaphyl. They have a moisturizing lotion and cream and that cream got me through a brutally dry winter. It's a keeper!


----------



## KristinB (Jun 6, 2007)

I use Purpose facial cleanser and Neutrogena Visibly Even night serum,


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 6, 2007)

me too! I like the Pure Zone scrub cleanser alot, especially for the hot summer months. it's really refreshing and perks my skin right up! but because it has salicylic acid and is a bit strong, I don't use it in wintertime....


----------



## cissy2222 (Jun 7, 2007)

Aveeno Clear Complexion Foaming Cleanser - Morning

Purpose Bar - Nightly

Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque - 1 to 2 times a week

Oil of Olay - Daily

Cetaphil - Weekends (cause it is to moisturizing for me everyday)

Vaseline - Nightly around eyes

Chap Stick - A LOT!


----------



## Solimar (Jun 7, 2007)

Cetaphil Cleanser - daily

Sugar scrub - nightly

Aspirin Mask - 1-2 times per week

Complex 15 or Neutrogena oil free moisturizers - one or the other daily and nightly.

Vaseline - nightly around eyes.


----------



## iceboi (Jun 7, 2007)

FRUIT OF THE EARTH'S ALOE VERA GEL!!! Works great on everything. From blemishes to hair gel. It can be a great light moisturizer as well as great for insect bites and burns!!


----------



## katnahat (Jun 7, 2007)

Queen Helene Masks are absolutely great! I use a couple of their masks. The Mint Julep is awesome for clearing up pimples. It reduces pores and lines.

Before I found Pure Luxe Eraser, I would put Mint Julep on before my makeup. When I took off the mask my skin was so smooth and nice looking. It made my makeup look so much better.


----------



## Salope (Jun 7, 2007)

Cetaphil soap bar as cleanser (the original didn't wash my face)

Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque

Vitamin E moisturizer (random drugstore brand)

Chapstick with SPF 15


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 7, 2007)

I shoiuld add..rose water as a toner. Cleared my skin up.


----------



## smilingface (Jun 8, 2007)

Olay complete defense spf 30 sensitive skin-sunscreen for my face

Ocean Potion sunscreen spf 30-for my body

EVOO-to take off sunscreen and makeup before cleansing

Earth Science A-D-E creamy cleanser-found at Whole Foods

Tea tree oil-for pimples

Suave Aloe Conditioner

LA looks mega, mega, hold gel

Garnier Fruitis curl and shine leave in conditioner


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm really liking the boots botanics skin brightening line. they have it in a mini-set so you can sample everything before you buy it. it really did help with my acne marks and smells really nice. The skin brightening toner did a better job than apple cider vinegar toner imo and smelled much better too!


----------



## suzizack (Jun 10, 2007)

Aveeno Calm cleanser(mixed 50 50 with EVOO) and the moisturizer AVeeno Calm. Neutrogena Dry sunblock. Sea Buckthorn seed (not berry) oil mixed in the Aveeno line or in jojoba oil or apricot kernel oil.

One ounce of sea buckthorn seed oil lasts me about 2 yrs.

I get it from bluesagenaturals.com.:icon_chee


----------



## babeeluv18 (Jun 12, 2007)

BURTS lip balm works wonders...love how they make my lips feel!:11a:


----------



## monniej (Jun 15, 2007)

i'm actually on a quest to get all of my skincare and cosmetics from the drug store! i think i'm doing pretty good, too! i ditched my high end moisturizer and replaced it with aveeno skin brightening moisturizer and i couldn't be happier with my skin! from paying $44 down to $12! i would say that my best cheap find is my stridex pads for toning and exfoliating. great thread!


----------



## autumnagain (Jun 16, 2007)

Other than a little bit of Clinique most of my skin care is from the drugstore. I buy most of my stuff from Shoppers so I earn points.

*Queen Helen Mask* (available in health food stores or Sally's in Canada)

*Cetaphil cream* in green tube

*Cetaphil spf 15 lotion* (this is a photostable sunscreen. Meaning that it does not break down and lost protection. A term mentioned often on makeupalley.)

*Vichy* calming cleansing and just started using Vichy Captial Soleil spf 20 Sunscreen lotion w/mexoryl sx (not greasy or white.)

*Avene* best anti-aging line; contains retinaldehyde (gentler than retinol) Diacneal works.

*La Roche Posay* - great vitamin products &amp; a fave sunscreen Hydraphrase UV 30

*Aveeno Calming cleanser* and their moisturizing body lotion

I am sure there is lots of other things. I also like drug store makeup.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 16, 2007)

Other than my foundation and some of my hair care products all my skincare and makeup is drugstore.

I really like Ponds Cold Cream for removing makeup, Clean and Clear Advantage Acne Cleanser, Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask. Those are my 3 HGs!

Hi, I didn't know there was a Sally's in Canada? I thought it was a US thing. Where in Can are you from?


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 29, 2007)

Olay Complete for Combo/Oil Skin

Walgreens 8% glycolic cream


----------



## snowwhite85 (Jul 2, 2007)

vaseline - cheap and cheerful and you can use it as a makeup remover + mosituriser


----------



## Champagne22 (Jul 2, 2007)

Clean and Clear foaming cleanser is the BEST cleanser ever. It removes even waterproof makeup and leaves my skin spotless. I'm known to always switch my face washes but I'm standing by this one, I've never tried anything better.


----------



## kchan99 (Jul 7, 2007)

The Pure Zone cleanser is a good one. I also like Neutrogena fresh foaming cleanser and the Avon Porefection toner (has alcohol, but doesn't smell like alcohol so there can't be a lot of alcohol in there). Huggies Natural Care baby wipes are good for taking off makeup on the go. Available in fragrance-free if you don't like the baby wipe perfume.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 8, 2007)

cetaphil, joseristine, st ives elastin collagen, my towel, QHMJM


----------



## SalJ (Jul 8, 2007)

I've fallen in love with a range from Tesco - of all places! It's called bnatural and the cleanser and moisturiser are fab. I still use my dermalogica toner to spritz with as I'm still using it up and everything else I make myself.

But my last few attempts at my own creams just didn't work and I been too busy to work out what I did wrong so I just decided to get one from Tesco as they're cheap but I know they don't test on animals as well.


----------



## YanaBana (Jul 8, 2007)

I see that a lot of people put Cetaphil down as the best cleanser. While I liked it, it didnt lather up as much as I would have liked. So I switched to African Nubian Black soap with shea butter and aloe vera. It cleared my pimple in 2 days tops. For a toner I use witch hazel and i use queen helene facial moisturizer with aloe vera and vitamin e. It works like a charm and smells good too.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jul 8, 2007)

Anything by cetaphil is a favorite for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahStarFlower (Jul 12, 2007)

Cetaphil and St Ives are two favorites of mine. Queen Helene masks are fantastic, as well. :3 Products are around $5 or less!


----------



## suzizack (Sep 18, 2007)

I used Cetaphil till I got rosacea. Then I switched to Aveeno Calm products for rosacea. Bar soaps or foamy cleanasers always dry my skin out . I have tried many skincare lines in the past. Now I am using very succesfully Merlot skincare from Walgreens or Merlotskincare website. It is reasonable for the size of cointainers, never strips my 60 yr old skin, never bothers my rosacea, hydrates well, cleanses well without stripping skin, works well on wrinkles, and the eye cream is good too.


----------



## yaomi (Sep 19, 2007)

i feel SpectroJel is good, noe many people talk about it though.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 19, 2007)

Why would someone wanna go cheap on their face? I dont understand!!??

I use pure organic cleanser u can get at specific salons.. u dont wnana know how much I spend on just the cleanser .. but its all worth every penny


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 19, 2007)

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask!!!!


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2007)

I just want to add more for best cheap skincare:

DHC Q10 II cream ( anti aging cream and cost only $8 for 1 oz and it last long)

DR. Bronner magic soap. (I love the rose one)


----------

